# Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)



## Kapfa (22. April 2015)

Hat schon mal jemand aus Karpfen Fischstäbchen gemacht? 

Wolfen und mit Kräutern, Gewürzen und Semmel zu Frikadellen formen geht ja, aber das kann noch so gut sein - die Kiddis mögen es doch nicht. 
Da wären doch panierte Karpfenstäbchen ganz nett. 
Nur habe ich da Bedenken wegen der Konsistenz des Fisches nach dem wolfen zum panieren.


----------



## Trollwut (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*

Evtl. n bischen Mehl und Ei mit in den fisch.
dann einfach nochmal in Paniermehl wenden. Könnte klappen


----------



## ODS-homer (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*

je semmel, desto fester!
oder machs wie die profis, frier die masse ein, lass sie bis auf -1-2° langsam und gleichmäßig auftauen und schneid sie dann in stäbchen, an denen dann die panade festfriert


----------



## Silvio.i (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*

Müssen ja nicht 100% rechteckig sein. Man kann den Kinder ruhig zeigen, dass die nicht von Captain I. sind.
 Dann mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen, in Mehl wälzen, dann in Ei (mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt) und dann in gestampfte Cornflakes.
 Guten Appetit.


----------



## Andal (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*

Mach dir eine Fischfarce und die garst du dann in einer Kastenform, im Wasserbad im Ofen. Dann ensteht quasi ein "Fischklotz", den du in jede beliebige Form schneiden und panieren kannst. Da die Grundmasse schon völlig grätenfrei ist und man mit Gewürzen eine enorme Vielfalt hat, werden auch deine Kinder die Knusperstäbchen sicher mögen.


----------



## DrDosenbier (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> je semmel, desto fester!
> oder machs wie die profis, frier die masse ein, lass sie bis auf -1-2° langsam und gleichmäßig auftauen und schneid sie dann in stäbchen, an denen dann die panade festfriert


 
Besser noch; halbgefroren durch einen Bierteig ziehen, mit Semmelbrösel panieren und im tiefen Fett ausbacken. Dazu sollte das Fischfleisch aber nicht zu dick sein, sonst gibt es einen kalten Kern aus Karpfen..... |krank:


----------



## W-Lahn (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*

Fischstäbchen werden nicht "gewolft" - Fischstäbchen bestehen aus paniertem Filet. Was du vor hast sind panierte Fischfrikadellen, zumindest von der Konsistenz besteht da ein deutlicher  Unterschied...


----------



## Andal (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*

Ihm gehts, so glaube ich, ja nicht grundsätzlich darum, was es nun genau werden soll, sondern darum, dass es seine Sprößlinge gerne vertilgen, ohne mit spitzen Zähnen am Tisch zu sitzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*

Panieren und ausbacken:
[youtube1]5nencwI62X4[/youtube1]

Farce grätenfrei (wie Andal meinte):
[youtube1]yuWv86xfBAE[/youtube1]


----------



## wobbler68 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*

Hallo

Wenn du die Zwerge überlisten willst ,sollte deine Panade so wie die Fischstäbchen aussehen und auch ähnlich schmecken.
Vom Fisch schmeckt man darin ja nicht allzu viel.


Dann für die ersten versuche Seelachs(Filet) nehmen.Die Panade schön dick machen.
Dann auf Zander,Barsch,Forelle ,Hecht umsteigen. 
Karpfen würde ich als "Einstieg" nicht nehmen.

Die Karpfen Frikadellen haben ja auch nicht eine so tolle Farbe(beim aufschneiden).
Einfach etwas einfärben mit Paprikapulver oder Currypulver.Bringt Farbe und Geschmack.
Die Masse für 1 Frikadelle mal probieren ,wenn es nicht schmeckt ist nicht alles verwürzt.


----------



## Kapfa (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*

Mir persönlich schmecken meine Karpfenfrikadellen besser als die Fischstäbchen der Kinder. Aber wie ihr schon gesagt habt gehts mir nicht darum ein original Fischstäbchen aus gekauften Filet zu bauen, sondern darum meinen selber gefangenen Karpfen so zuzubereiten das ihn auch die Kiddis essen. Alaska Seelachs fängt sich bei uns in Bayern eher selten. Scheint am fehlenden Zugang zum Meer zu liegen wurde mir gesagt


----------



## W-Lahn (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*



Kapfa schrieb:


> Mir persönlich schmecken meine Karpfenfrikadellen besser als die Fischstäbchen der Kinder. Aber wie ihr schon gesagt habt gehts mir nicht darum ein original Fischstäbchen aus gekauften Filet zu bauen, sondern darum meinen selber gefangenen Karpfen so zuzubereiten das ihn auch die Kiddis essen. Alaska Seelachs fängt sich bei uns in Bayern eher selten. Scheint am fehlenden Zugang zum Meer zu liegen wurde mir gesagt



Man  kann auch Karpfen filetieren...


----------



## DrDosenbier (24. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*



Kapfa schrieb:


> Mir persönlich schmecken meine Karpfenfrikadellen besser als die Fischstäbchen der Kinder. Aber wie ihr schon gesagt habt gehts mir nicht darum ein original Fischstäbchen aus gekauften Filet zu bauen, sondern darum meinen selber gefangenen Karpfen so zuzubereiten das ihn auch die Kiddis essen. Alaska Seelachs fängt sich bei uns in Bayern eher selten. Scheint am fehlenden Zugang zum Meer zu liegen wurde mir gesagt


 

Andere Methode: 

Fischbullettenmasse in eine leicht geölten Plätzchenform (die sich die Kleinen vorher aussuchen dürfen) drücken, vorsichtig lösen und dann panieren und braten. 

Das optimale Ergebnis bekommt man durchs Mehlieren, durch den Bierteig und anschließend durch eine Panade aus Semmelbrösel und gemahlenen Cornflakes (50/50) ziehen und dann (wichtig) im tiefen Fett ausbacken.

Hört sich aufwendiger an als es ist. Sieht gut aus und schmeckt den Kids in jedem Fall!


----------



## maniana (24. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> ...Karpfen würde ich als "Einstieg" nicht nehmen.




das halte ich für ein Märchen.
wer weiß wie man einen Karpfen zubereitet, wird geschmacklich kaum einen Unterschied zum Iglo Fischstäbchen feststellen.

Erstmal muss der Karpfen frisch sein, ein Karpfen der bereits einen Tag alt ist schmeckt nicht...
dann alles wegschneiden was nicht nach bestem Filet ausschaut. Also Haut, Fett, dunkles Fleisch alles weg.
Das was dann übrig bleibt nach der 3S Regel zubereiten (säubern, säuern, salzen), dann ggf. panieren.

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Andal (24. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*

Der Karpfen hat ein Problem. Die einen mögen ihne gerne auf dem Teller und die anderen, da gehöre ich dazu, die hebts schon beim bloßen Gedanken an eine Karpfenmahlzeit.

Wenn man jemand ans Fischessen bringen will, ist Karpfen wirklich der ganz harte Weg. Viel besser geht das über Weißfisch, da vor allem Brachsen und Rotaugen nach den schon genannten Rezepturen. Wenn sie da dabei sind, kann man ihnen ja vielleicht mal wieder einen Karpfen unterjubeln und abwarten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*

Ich würde da noch Unterschied zwischen Karpfen aus Fließgewässern (gut) und Karpfen aus Stillgewässern machen (essbar.....)....


----------



## Kapfa (24. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Man  kann auch Karpfen filetieren...



Da hab ich dann die Zahnstocher gleich mit im Essen #t

Mit den ganzen Gräten mag nicht mal ich den essen, geschweige denn Kinder. Ich wolfe ja nicht weil ich keine Zähne mehr habe zum beißen, sondern damit die ganzen Gräten zerstückelt werden.


----------



## W-Lahn (24. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*



Kapfa schrieb:


> Da hab ich dann die Zahnstocher gleich mit im Essen #t
> 
> Mit den ganzen Gräten mag nicht mal ich den essen, geschweige denn Kinder. Ich wolfe ja nicht weil ich keine Zähne mehr habe zum beißen, sondern damit die ganzen Gräten zerstückelt werden.



Filets sind auch beim Karpfen grätenfrei


----------



## labralehn (24. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*

Haben Deine Kids überhaupt schonmal Karpfen gegessen?
Wenn nicht, dann hoffe ich die haben keine entsprechende Eiweiß-Allergie (Nesselfieber)
Ich habe z.B. bei bestimmten Fischarten das Problem mit der Eiweiß-Allergie.

Bei mir sind es Thunfisch, Karpfen, Makrele, Hering.

Bei allen Salmoniden-Arten habe ich keinerlei Probleme.
Auch Barsch, Zander, Hecht, Scholle usw. sind kein Problem.

Bei Döbel oder Brasse habe ich auch keine Probleme.

Wäre natürlich übel, wenn deine Kids allergisch auf Karpfen reagieren, es ist nicht lebensbedrohlich, nur anangenehm.
Ich bekomme etwa 30 Minuten nach dem Verzehr dann Juckreiz und rote Stellen, wie Mückenstiche, am ganzen Körper, nach 2h ist das ganze dann wieder vorbei.

Habe es erst mit 25 Jahren bekommen und habe es seit dem.


----------



## Freehunter (26. April 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*

mein Tipp: weniger Karpfen fangen!#h


----------



## Kapfa (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischstäbchen aus Karpfen (oder anderen Weißfischen)*

Nu wollte ich seit 3 Wochen bei uns am See Lachs fangen. Scheinen bei uns nicht zu beißen.  

Muss ich wohl mal nach Alaska.

Ich glaube meine Kinder haben irgend eine Lebensmittelunverträglichkeit gegen alles was keine Panierung hat.


----------

